# Bilder aus der Edelstahl Geberstangen Produktion!



## Echolotzentrum (3. Juni 2011)

Am Mittwoch haben wir die Produktionsstätte von Skrubbes Geberstangen besucht. Hier ein paar Impressionen.


----------

